# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم HUA Team Products تحديثات :  Asansambox Version 3.1.1 Released Add New Phone Models

## mohamed73

*Asansambox Version 3.1.1 Released*  * Add*  *  One Click*   * Repair DRK*  * With*  * USB*   * AND*   * UART*   * Cable*  * Add*    *SM-J110L* *ONE CLICK DIRECT UNLOCK/READ & WRITE CERT/READ & WRITE EFS*  * SM-J111F*  *ONE CLICK DIRECT UNLOCK/READ & WRITE CERT/READ & WRITE EFS* * SM-J111F/DS* *ONE CLICK DIRECT UNLOCK/READ & WRITE CERT/READ & WRITE EFS* *SM-J111M*  *ONE CLICK DIRECT UNLOCK/READ & WRITE CERT/READ & WRITE EFS* *SM-J105B*  *FLASH/DIRECT UNLOCK/IMEI REPAIR/READ & WRITE CERT/READ & WRITE EFS/READ PIT/FULL SERVICE* *SM-J105H *  *FLASH/DIRECT UNLOCK/IMEI REPAIR/READ & WRITE CERT/READ & WRITE EFS/READ PIT/FULL SERVICE* *SM-J105M* *FLASH/DIRECT UNLOCK/IMEI REPAIR/READ & WRITE CERT/READ & WRITE EFS/READ PIT/FULL SERVICE* * SM-J710MN* * Flashing,Read pit,Repair Imei,Read/Write EFS,Full Service* * SM-T116BU*  * Flashing,Read pit,Repair Imei,Read/Write EFS,Full Service* * SM-T116NQ*  * Flashing,Read pit,Repair Imei,Read/Write EFS,Full Service* * SM-T116IR*  * Flashing,Read pit,Repair Imei,Read/Write EFS,Full Service* * SM-A310N0*  * Flashing,Read pit,Repair Imei,Read/Write EFS,Full Service* * SM-A510YD*  * Flashing,Read pit,Repair Imei,Read/Write EFS,Full Service* * SM-A5100 *  * Flashing,Read pit,Repair Imei,Read/Write EFS,Full Service* * SM-A5108 *  * Flashing,Read pit,Repair Imei,Read/Write EFS,Full Service* * SM-A7100 *  * Flashing,Read pit,Repair Imei,Read/Write EFS,Full Service*  * SM-A7108 *  * Flashing,Read pit,Repair Imei,Read/Write EFS,Full Service* * SM-J105M *  * Flashing,Read pit,Repair Imei,Read/Write EFS,Full Service* * SM-J120G *  * Flashing,Read pit,Repair Imei,Read/Write EFS,Full Service* * SM-J320G *  * Flashing,Read pit,Repair Imei,Read/Write EFS,Full Service* * SM-T375L *  * Flashing,Read pit,Repair Imei,Read/Write EFS,Full Service* * SM-T375S *  * Flashing,Read pit,Repair Imei,Read/Write EFS,Full Service* * SM-T3777 *  * Flashing,Read pit,Repair Imei,Read/Write EFS,Full Service* * SM-T817P *  * Flashing,Read pit,Repair Imei,Read/Write EFS,Full Service* * SM-A800S *  * Flash/Read pit/Read and Write EFS,SEC/Full Service* * SM-N9007 *  *Flash/Direct   Unlock/Read and Write/Wipe EFS Read and Write QCN/Read and Write   SEC,NVM/Write CERT/Reset MSL/Activate Diag/Full Service* *SM-A700M *  *Flash/Direct   Unlock/Read and Write/Wipe EFS Read and Write QCN/Read and Write   SEC,NVM/Write CERT/Reset MSL/Activate Diag/Full Service* *SM-A700YD*  *Flash/Direct   Unlock/Read and Write/Wipe EFS Read and Write QCN/Read and Write   SEC,NVM/Write CERT/Reset MSL/Activate Diag/Full Service* *SM-A700YZ*  *Flash/Direct   Unlock/Read and Write/Wipe EFS Read and Write QCN/Read and Write   SEC,NVM/Write CERT/Reset MSL/Activate Diag/Full Service* *SM-A500F1*  *Flash/Direct   Unlock/Read and Write/Wipe EFS Read and Write QCN/Read and Write   SEC,NVM/Write CERT/Reset MSL/Activate Diag/Full Service* * SM-A500FQ*  *Flash/Direct   Unlock/Read and Write/Wipe EFS Read and Write QCN/Read and Write   SEC,NVM/Write CERT/Reset MSL/Activate Diag/Full Service* *SM-A500HQ*  *Flash/Direct   Unlock/Read and Write/Wipe EFS Read and Write QCN/Read and Write   SEC,NVM/Write CERT/Reset MSL/Activate Diag/Full Service* *SM-A500W *  *Flash/Direct   Unlock/Read and Write/Wipe EFS Read and Write QCN/Read and Write   SEC,NVM/Write CERT/Reset MSL/Activate Diag/Full Service* *SM-A700FQ*  *Flash/Direct   Unlock/Read and Write/Wipe EFS Read and Write QCN/Read and Write   SEC,NVM/Write CERT/Reset MSL/Activate Diag/Full Service* *SM-A700K *  *Flash/Direct   Unlock/Read and Write/Wipe EFS Read and Write QCN/Read and Write   SEC,NVM/Write CERT/Reset MSL/Activate Diag/Full Service* *SM-A700L *  *Flash/Direct   Unlock/Read and Write/Wipe EFS Read and Write QCN/Read and Write   SEC,NVM/Write CERT/Reset MSL/Activate Diag/Full Service* *SM-A700S *  * Flash/Direct Unlock/Read and Write/Wipe EFS Read and Write QCN/Read and  Write SEC,NVM/Write CERT/Reset MSL/Activate Diag/Full Service*    *NEW ASANSAMBOX Can also Activate on Following Infinity Team Products:*  * - Main Infinity-Box* * - Infinity-Box Dongle* * - Infinity-Box [BEST]* * - Infinity-Box CDMA-Tool*    * How to do that?*   * Read Following Manual*  * الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*    * Hua Team Manager*  *Sonork :100.1587178* * Skype : Asansambox* * Whatsapp : +989192446204* * Telegram : Asansambox*  *New Asansam Software Download*   *  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*      *NEW GUI*  * NEW TEAM* * NEW TOOLS* * NEW METHOD* * NEW SOLUTION* * NEW UPDATES*  *Now it's our turn*  * BR* * HUA TEAM*

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

تسلم يابوب
مثبت

----------

